# iMac G5 iSight qui chauffe



## szamcha (7 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour  
(vu les messages du forum, on dirait qu'on arrive à la fin de vie des iMac G5 là...)

alors voila, mon iMac G5 iSight (1,9Ghz, 3Go de Ram, ...) vous savez un des ordinateurs restés le moins longtemps au catalogue Apple juste avant les Intels, acheté en Novembre 2005, après de beaux problèmes de disque dur interne cet été (disparus presque par miracle d'ailleurs), commence depuis un bon mois à se mettre en veille de façon inopinée pour cause de forte chaleur.
Les logs indiquent bien l'alerte de température, mais je ne sais pas exactement de quel endroit cette alerte provient. :
"IMAC kernel[0]: IOSMUPwrController:: OverTemp Notification
IMAC kernel[0]: PowerManagement emergency overtemp signal. Going to sleep!IOPMSlotsMacRISC4::determineSleepSupport has cansleep true"

Les outils de suivi de température semblent indiquer une mise en veille lorsque le CPU T-Diode dépasse 84°C et/ou GPU dépasse vers les 82°C (à signaler la NB temp qui suit celle de la carte graphique, c'est quoi ?). Ces mêmes outils indiquent les ventilos à des vitesses oscillantes entre 1300 entre 1600 tpm pour celui du Hdd et du Odd (c'est quoi?) mais 4600 tpm fixe pour le processeur.
Là je lance l'Hardware Apple Test (2.5.3 pour cette machine) qui m'indique : "2FAN/4/8 : HDD Fan" et qui ne va pas plus loin. Alors ? Disque Dur ou CPU ?
Bon là je vous rappelle, que cet iMac G5 en plus d'être obsolète un mois après sa sortie est un des seuls à être super galère à démonter/bricoler....
Quelles sont les solutions qui s'offre à moi ?
1 - chez un réparateur, qui va juste changer un ou deux ventilos dans le meilleur des cas, ou diagnostiquer une panne de la carte mère qui contrôle ces ventilo ? J'imagine même pas le prix d'une telle intervention.
2 - laisser tomber et revendre pour pièce sur eBay
3 - prier Saint Steve
4 - m'installer sur mon balcon, peut-être qu'avec les température négative, il fonctionnera correctement.
5 - trouver une autre utilité à ce mac, genre serveur de fichier, mais même pas sûr qu'il supporte ça non plus.
5 - vous avez des idées de recherche d'autres diagnostiques et solutions associées ?
Merci d'avance de toute idée constructive


----------



## imacg5mortel (7 Janvier 2009)

Peut-être une accumulation de poussière qui l'empêche carrément de bien ventiler?


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Janvier 2009)

je pensais à la même chose, sinon pour HDD Fan, je pense que ça veut dire que le ventilateur qui sert à ventiler le Disque Dur est Mort 

... Ah c'est fameux iMac G5 ... que du bonheur ... et encore je connais quelqu'un qui à la rev A


----------



## imacg5mortel (7 Janvier 2009)

S' il n'est plus sous garantie, je l'ouvrirai avec attention pour nettoyer un peu et voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## szamcha (7 Janvier 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> S' il n'est plus sous garantie, je l'ouvrirai avec attention pour nettoyer un peu et voir ce que ça donne.



Ouaip, le plus délicat étant d'ouvrir cette série là sans les outils adéquats ni l'avoir jamais fait.
ah et pour info : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Les outils de test poussés d'Apple indiquent " Hdd Fan is spinning faster than it should 8".... grumpf


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Janvier 2009)

un bon petits nettoyage ne lui ferais pas de mal


----------



## szamcha (10 Janvier 2009)

Démontage, remontage, photos et commentaires. Le G5 revit 
http://gallery.me.com/aimlin#100511


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Janvier 2009)

la vache la poussière  ça doit pas être bon à long terme

Sinon bien joué ! Le mac est de nouveau en vie  pour longtemps (j'espère pour toi)


----------



## pismomaniaque (10 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

Impressionnant la quantité de poussière et bravo pour l'opération, cela devrait donner envie à beaucoup de faire la même chose !


----------



## imacg5mortel (10 Janvier 2009)

C'était mon idée 

Qu'est ce que ça semble dur sinon de démonter le G5 iSight, rien à voir avec le modèle sans iSight!


----------



## Mic-M4c (29 Janvier 2009)

Salut à tous,
et à Szamcha tout particulièrement (cf. discussion privée).
J'ai mis en ligne mon guide de démontage de mon iMac G5 20" 2,1GHz iSight. J'y détaille comment changer le disque dur, le lecteur optique et la barrette mémoire (dont le changement est trivial).
N'hésitez pas à me faire part de vos commentaires. J'espère que mon guide vous aidera.

>>> Guide de démontage imac G5 iSight 20" sur *MacBoostFR*.

Lors du changement de disque dur, j'ai évidemment aspiré les moutons de poussière. L'iMac a une température de disque dur et de processeur significativement inférieure à celles d'avant l'upgrade pour toutes les tâches.
    - Utilisation tranquile : entre 3 à 5°C de moins
    - Utilisation intensive (Warcraft3 TFT pendant plusieurs heures avec 20°C de température ambiante) : près de 10°c de moins qu'avant !!!
Mesures de la température avec *iStats Menu*.


----------

